# Just a weirdo?



## ShinPecked (Jun 1, 2020)

Bananas is 7 weeks today and this is my first flock. She has had what looks like a sassy head wiggle since I picked her up at the post office. I have 22 other chicks of various other breeds and none have caught this wiggle. All have happily dust bathed in DE. She is one of the first to snatch food, big on attitude, and has a general zest for life. Eyes, nose and skin appear clear and her poo is fine. She seems to to turn off and on the wiggles as she chooses. Responds to all the flock noises appropriately. So is this just a weird happy chicken?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's a neurological thing I've seen before. I had a Silkie roo named Bobble that when he got upset or excited would do that. Your girl's seems to be far worse than his was. 

He did live to be 8 or 9 years old so it didn't affect his life span and it did become a bit less as he got older. 

I'm going to do some digging to see if anyone seems to have an answer for the condition and if it can be treated.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I didn't see much out there. I don't think I ever did this with Bobble but you can try Vitamin E with selenium for a bit to see if it minimizes. Put it in a little bit of some treat she likes. Once a day is good.

I'd like to know if this makes any difference in the head movement so would appreciate an update if you notice improvement.


----------



## ShinPecked (Jun 1, 2020)

Thanks for looking and pointing a direction. I think 8 years is a great goal for a chicken. Vit E w selenium coming up with a side of more research.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

My oldest Silkie lived to 14 so he was a youngin when he left this earth. And she suffered a head injury when she was only a few months old.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

I understand this is a neurological issue and shouldn't be funny but *giggle* It really does appear that she is doing a little dance.


----------



## ShinPecked (Jun 1, 2020)

Sylie said:


> I understand this is a neurological issue and shouldn't be funny but *giggle* It really does appear that she is doing a little dance.


She is very good natured. It really doesn't seem to bother her. She is sneaky and has fun. At this point, unless any of the other birds show signs of the same or loses any function, I'm not going to worry about it. I will continue to ask and read.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It's not contagious and it does seem to be genetic. I hate this, too many years have gone by but I think I hatched Bobble out of eggs I purchased. I don't think I bought him as a chick. It didn't show up right away either. 

Yours is only the second I've seen, mine was the first.


----------

